# Coolant leakage HELP!



## roadkill (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello everyone, i just recently bought a 91 stanza and for the first week it ran great but now im leaking coolant but the question is from where
Its cold out so i didnt spend too much time looking but its comming from the passenger side right near the pullys 

looks like its comming from a gasket that is right near the altenator. i wiped everything up and let it run a few and it was dripping all along the gasket (hard to explain where exactly it is) on the bottom of the engine 

any help would be great. thanks to all


----------



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

Did you see if it was the water pump? Do you blow white smoke?


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Another common place for the KA24E to leak water is right in the front of the block through the freeze plug... A round plug made of brass that is made to pop out if the water in your block expands so it doesnt crack the block.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 20, 2005)

NismoSR said:


> Did you see if it was the water pump? Do you blow white smoke?


Do you know where i can get a diagram of the waterpump on this car, and no it wasnt blowing white smoke.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Of all the belt-side accessories on the engine in the Stanza, the pump is not the most difficult to get to...a good thing. If you can get the belt off, check for end play or side to side play in the pulley. Most often, the coolant is leaking past a worn pump shaft seal and the spinning shaft helps it migrate past the seal.

Also, I am not sure if the pumps in these cars have "weep holes" which are small holes located on the bottom of the pulley shaft housing past the point where the liquid should be sealed into the engine. If the coolant starts getting past the seal point, it will drip or weep out of this hole prior to becoming a big problem. Water pumps generally fail slowly and predictably and a weep hole is an excellent barometer. If no weep hole, take off the belt and check for excessive play.

Check the obvious things also, like hose integrity, clamp tightness, etc.


----------

